# Providing Form 40SP/47SP after online application ?



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I have a question regarding the online application for the partner visa 820.
I have done the 2 applications (Application for migration to Australia by a partner & sponsor's application) and now I am uploading supporting evidence. 
On the sponsor's side where you have the list of evidence that you can provide, its asking for Form 40SP. I thought the sponsor's application itself is supposed to be like Form 40SP.
Do i still need to upload the proper Form 40 SP, too? What about Form 47SP for the applicant ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Sina - No, you don't need the 40SP or the 47SP. They leave the 40SP on the applicant's checklist for people who dont' know they're supposed to do BOTH applications. There's no instructions in the system that tell people "Okay, now go do the sponsor's application" so sometimes people don't find it.


----------



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello there,
Sorry but I am confused  

when we are applying online, do you we need to submit as a document form or there will be section, which has the same question as form 40sp and/or 47sp? All we need to just click and save, keep going till payment? 

I know it sounds a silly question but I haven't apply online visa before, and I really don't want to make a mistake when we are applying for visa 820.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Rimmel

There are 2 online forms that you complete for the applicant and sponsor that are equilivant to the 40 and 47 forms so there is no need to submit the paper forms too.

The applicants form you complete and then pay. After you pay you can complete and submit the sponsors form (you cannot do this prior to paying).


----------



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

Mish said:


> Hi Rimmel
> 
> There are 2 online forms that you complete for the applicant and sponsor that are equilivant to the 40 and 47 forms so there is no need to submit the paper forms too.
> 
> The applicants form you complete and then pay. After you pay you can complete and submit the sponsors form (you cannot do this prior to paying).


Thank you much!  this explains a lot!


----------



## claire456 (Mar 8, 2016)

*My Partner's 40SP form.*

Hey Sina,

If you could help that would be great,me and my partner have submitted our application last week. We filled out the first part then paid, where do i find the second bit that my sponsor does? I thought he would need complete the 40SP but can only see the link to upload a scanned paper version.

Doe he also have to do a stat dec and form 80?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## gravy (Apr 27, 2017)

*Online 47sp form*

I must admit, I was very confused as well. I attached a form 40SP to the Sponsorship application not knowing it wasn't required. It was frustrating filling out the same information and was careful to ensure it was the same as entered on the online application.

There is not much info on the web regarding the online application and forms 47sp and 40sp. Thank you very much for the post and the responses.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Everyone should keep in mind the document lists and info on the website were written as if the apps would be submitted by paper. If you realize that, it makes the process less confusing (e.g., you only need yo upload ONE passport photo, not FOUR and the application form is done online, not needed to be done by paper, etc).


----------



## 303177 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey guys!

Maybe things have changed slightly since 2016 as I haven't seen a sponsor's part to be filled in after the payment.

When applying in January this year there was a 27 page long online form that we were filling out both for me (applicant) and then for my husband (sponsor) before continuing to the payment page. So to me it looked like all of the info was already provided there and I didn't want to upload the paper versions of the forms, because.. Well, to be honest we used lots of space for other docs and it was additional work and time for something that to me seemed obsolete as it included the same info that we had already provided in an online form.

BUT... We were actually asked to provide 40SP later on, along with the medical check  The "sponsor's documents" section was already blocked and we weren't able to upload any new documents there, so we uploaded it under the "applicant's documents".

Visa was granted shortly afterwards and everything went smoothly and nice. However, even though it's a bit silly I would probably advise to upload 40SP upfront. 

Good luck!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

No point in uploading as the sponsor does the form online as well. You were probably asked to submit one because it doesn't sound like you did it at all.

I applied in 2015 and again in 2016 and my partner had to do the 40SP online each time.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

The sponsor app is a completely different application, and though it can be started before the applicant pays and submits their app, the sponsor cannot complete and submit the sponsor application until after the applicant has paid and applied.


----------



## 303177 (Apr 11, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> The sponsor app is a completely different application, and though it can be started before the applicant pays and submits their app, the sponsor cannot complete and submit the sponsor application until after the applicant has paid and applied.


Hey Skybluebrewer,
Thank you for clarifying this! When asked to provide SP40 form we actually started registering a new (sponsor's) immi account. 
But after my husband went afk for 30 mins forgetting to save it and everything he's put there disappeared, I decided to e-mail them with a question where we should provide the SP40 form (knowing that they might inform me of the necessity of registering a new immi account).

They answered that we should simply attach it to the applicant's documents.
Far better option to me and less hassle 

If registering the sponsor's immi account is crucial I think they should put the info somewhere on the 1000s of immi pages or booklets because so far the only information suggesting it I found on this forum.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Sponsor can actually apply through the same account as the applicant or create their own. Many people on here use one immi account while my partner and I chose to use separate accounts.


----------



## 303177 (Apr 11, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Sponsor can actually apply through the same account as the applicant


Well this is what I thought we did - we filled out 27 pages of an online form (first part about me, the second part about my husband) and then (after the payment) we attached the documents under two categories: 1) Applicant's documents, 2) Sponsor's documents. Everything in one immi account.

I wonder if it's possible that the online application differs depending on whether you're applying offshore or onshore, or maybe they update it once every couple of months? I honestly didn't see any indication of a possibility of applying separately  and I did go through the whole immi account a hundred times.

Anyway if I was applying once more I'd upload SP40 upfront even though it's a bit more work.  Good luck everyone with the application!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, we used the same account. Same account, but there's an applicant's application and a sponsor's application when you look at the list of available applications. It may look slightly different these days, but you can see a screencap I took last year below. There are still two separate applications for it:


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You wouldn't see these when you log into ImmiAccount if you haven't done them or started them. You have to go to New Application -> Family and they're there. Just checked and it's still the same.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Flat_white said:


> Well this is what I thought we did - we filled out 27 pages of an online form (first part about me, the second part about my husband) and then (after the payment) we attached the documents under two categories: 1) Applicant's documents, 2) Sponsor's documents. Everything in one immi account.
> 
> I wonder if it's possible that the online application differs depending on whether you're applying offshore or onshore, or maybe they update it once every couple of months? I honestly didn't see any indication of a possibility of applying separately  and I did go through the whole immi account a hundred times.
> 
> Anyway if I was applying once more I'd upload SP40 upfront even though it's a bit more work.  Good luck everyone with the application!


You only did the applicant application by the sounds of it. The sponsor actually creates a separate application with a separate TRN (transaction reference number).


----------



## 303177 (Apr 11, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> You only did the applicant application by the sounds of it. The sponsor actually creates a separate application with a separate TRN (transaction reference number).


Hey  Yes, we only fully registered one immi account and uploaded all of the documents and information required for both the applicant and the sponsor. I don't think it influenced my visa application as I was granted 309 & 100 within 3 months.

I can see that there is an option of registering a separate account for the sponsor, but so far I haven't seen any information on the immi website that would suggest doing so. 
When uploading the documents there are many categories available that most of us choose to ignore as they are not on the check list. I feel similar about creating additional account for the sponsor. If it's not required - why would I do it?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It's not a separate account if you don't want it to be. It's a separate application. 1) You get to do it online instead of via paper. 2) It's easier for the CO to process (they don't have to chase you down and ask you for a 40SP, potentially delaying your application - I'm glad it didn't delay yours but your 3 month turnaround is WAY outside the range of normal these days) and 3) You get 60 more slots for uploading evidence, which a lot of people here do need and use. 

The sponsor application is mentioned at some point along the application process. While I can't remember where/when (it's been two years since I applied now), you're one of very few people I've ever seen comment here saying they didn't see or complete the sponsor's application, so your case isn't typical/common. 

Nothing at all wrong with the way you did it! Just want to encourage others to fill out the online Sponsor's application instead if they can. In this day and age where 309 applications can take over a year depending on your embassy, and 820 applications are being pushed through more quickly between now and the start of the next fiscal year, anything you can do to make your application decision-ready and your CO's life less complicated (and to make your application ready to grant as soon as they're ready rather than making them chase you for something) is probably a good thing.


----------



## 303177 (Apr 11, 2017)

CollegeGirl said:


> It's not a separate account if you don't want it to be. It's a separate application. 1) You get to do it online instead of via paper. 2) It's easier for the CO to process (they don't have to chase you down and ask you for a 40SP, potentially delaying your application - I'm glad it didn't delay yours but your 3 month turnaround is WAY outside the range of normal these days) and 3) You get 60 more slots for uploading evidence, which a lot of people here do need and use.


Hey CollegeGirl, the more I read the more I feel like the online applications have changed entirely in the past couple of months and this is why our stories don't match. 
I did lodge my application online and we did have 2 x 60 slots for the documents (which we used). 
I didn't attach the SP40 form upfront because it was a copy of the information that we provided in the 27 page long online form and I felt like it was obsolete. 
I could understand that they might request it to get my sponsor's signature and see that he is actually a separate person, aware of this application


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't think you understand what we're trying to explain. There are TWO long online applications, one to competed by the applicant and one to be completed by the sponsor. You guys only did one. Yes, the 47SP asks for sponsor information but this is not the sponsor application included. 

You only did the 47SP and the sponsor never did the also required 40SP. Hence why you were asked for it.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

The only reason why we want this to be clear is to avoid misinformation by other readers.


----------



## 303177 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello again 
Sure, I completely understand that we should avoid posting misleading information.
I re-read the posts and I see that I made a mistake assuming that a new application = a new immi account.

However, with only applicant's application p) we still had to answer all of the questions from the 40SP form in the online questionnaire and we had 2 x 60 slots for uploading all of the documents. 
Just to be clear here is the screenshot of what I can see on my account. (The applicant's documents and the sponsor's documents)










Was it wrong of me to not lodge a separate online sponsor's application - probably not as the visa was granted. Should everyone else lodge it anyway - I guess it's still a mystery to me.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, everyone should absolutely lodge a sponsorship form as soon as they lodge the application form.


----------

